# Sesto posto: credete che il Milan possa farcela?



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Marzo 2014)

Semplicemente: credete che il Milan possa ancora acciuffare il sesto posto? Che ad oggi dista 8 punti ma è come se fossero 9 visto che a parità di punti col Parma, passano questi ultimi.
E soprattutto: ritenete dannosi, nel caso, i preliminari di EL?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Marzo 2014)

Non ci arriveremo mai ... troppe squadre davanti che hanno dimostrato di correre di più.. la differenza la fa sempre la motivazione .. oggi il milan ha finito di correre dopo madrid..


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Marzo 2014)

Facendo un rapido calcolo, il massimo di punti che possiamo fare è 20, 6 vittorie e 2 pareggi. Cò vuol dire che il Parma dovrebbe farne 11. Mi pare difficilissimo.


----------



## Dexter (27 Marzo 2014)

Rimangono troppe poche partite. Noi abbiamo Inter e Roma fra l'altro,e l'Atalanta fuori casa....Direi che non ce la facciamo.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Marzo 2014)

Nessuna possibilità secondo me, la vittoria di ieri non cancella i problemi cronici e i limiti strutturali della squadra; inoltre tra le partite che restano ci sono anche Roma e Inter e la vedo dura riuscire a batterle.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Marzo 2014)

Assolutamente no. E' giusto che altre squadre più forti ci vadano.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Marzo 2014)

impossibile


prima di Milan-Parma si diceva che tra Parma, Lazio e Fiorentina riuscivamo a fare al massimo 4 punti. Non si pensava che fossero distribuiti così, ma il risultato non cambia.
Non dovevamo perdere col Parma, ecco tutto.
troppo entusiasmo dopo ieri


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Marzo 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Nessuna possibilità secondo me, la vittoria di ieri non cancella i problemi cronici e i limiti strutturali della squadra; inoltre tra le partite che restano ci sono anche Roma e Inter e la vedo dura riuscire a batterle.


Le belle vittorie capitano a tutti. L'anno scorso anche il PESCARA ha battuto la Fiorentina di Montella 2-0.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2014)

Per fortuna non c'è la minima possibilità


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Marzo 2014)

Impossibile, la società e l'allenatore hanno dimostrato di non volerlo ottenere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Marzo 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> impossibile
> 
> 
> prima di Milan-Parma si diceva che tra Parma, Lazio e Fiorentina riuscivamo a fare al massimo 4 punti. Non si pensava che fossero distribuiti così, ma il risultato non cambia.
> ...



ragionando in quest'ottica però i 3 punti col parma valevano molto di più dei 3 con la fiorentina visto che era la concorrente diretta..


----------



## runner (27 Marzo 2014)

io mi auguro vivamente di non andarci, in primis perchè ci ammazzerebbe fisicamente giocare di giovedì e secondariamente perchè non a vinceremmo mai in un annata di totale ricostruzione, quindi meglio non arrivarci....

anche se la squadra ci sarebbe potuta arrivare con un altro allenatore da inizio anno....


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (27 Marzo 2014)

Assolutamente no.

Anzi spero proprio di non andarci, serve una stagione assolutamente fallimentare e paradossalmente è per il bene del Milan, perché altrimenti una vera rivoluzione non partirà mai e dovremo sentire e risentire le solite cafonate di Galliani e Co: ''Anche dopo una pessima stagione, il Milan è comunque in Europa, la squadra è a livello della Juve e blabla''


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Marzo 2014)

Troppi punti da recuperare.
Anche ieri sera non ho visto una squadra che scoppia di salute o comunque in grado di poter fare filotto fino a fine stagione, anzi.
La Fiorentina ha giocato abbastanza male e noi ne abbiamo approfittato.
Poi il Parma praticamente dovrebbe perdere la metà delle partite che mancano. Impossibile.


----------



## smallball (27 Marzo 2014)

no,obiettivo impossibile


----------



## rossovero (27 Marzo 2014)

Troppe squadre davanti. E ieri abbiamo vinto con due calci piazzati, eh...


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2014)

Assolutamente no, oltre ai punti in classifica di differenza con quelle davanti stiamo messi pure male a scontri diretti. E' praticamente impossibile, per andarci servirebbe vincerle quasi tutte da qui alla fine.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Marzo 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> io mi auguro vivamente di non andarci, in primis perchè ci ammazzerebbe fisicamente giocare di giovedì e secondariamente perchè non a vinceremmo mai in un annata di totale ricostruzione, quindi meglio non arrivarci....
> 
> anche se la squadra ci sarebbe potuta arrivare con un altro allenatore da inizio anno....



.


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ragionando in quest'ottica però i 3 punti col parma valevano molto di più dei 3 con la fiorentina visto che era la concorrente diretta..



Esatto, Torino e Parma erano due scontri diretti fondamentali, cannati entrambi. Non puoi andare manco al sesto posto con questo tabellino di marcia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Marzo 2014)

Troppi punti di distanza e siamo sempre troppo scarsi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2014)

Impossibile, troppe troppe squadre nel mezzo ed è praticamente impossibile superarle tutte.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ragionando in quest'ottica però i 3 punti col parma valevano molto di più dei 3 con la fiorentina visto che era la concorrente diretta..



ma infatti è così!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2014)

no ed è per questo che è ho perso il motivo per seguire il Milan quest'anno


----------



## Brain84 (27 Marzo 2014)

Siamo nell'altra colonna della classifica..impossibile


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (31 Marzo 2014)

Abbiamo recuperato 6 punti in 2 giornate al Parma, adesso siamo a -5 e la prossima giornata vedrà il Parma ospitare il Napoli e noi in trasferta a Genova.

Potenzialmente potremmo andare, vincendo col Genoa, a - 2/ -3 considerando un pareggio o una sconfitta dei parmigiani.

Paradossalmente la prossima giornata, rischia di essere al sesto posto l'Atalanta, la quale ospita il Sassuolo e vincendo potrebbe superare il Parma.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2014)

purtroppo credo ancora di no

troppe squadre avanti e dobbiamo giocare partite importanti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Marzo 2014)

Ma i preliminari di EL quando si giocano?


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma i preliminari di EL quando si giocano?



Inizio agosto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Inizio agosto



Figurati, meglio levare mano.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Abbiamo recuperato 6 punti in 2 giornate al Parma, adesso siamo a -5 e la prossima giornata vedrà il Parma ospitare il Napoli e noi in trasferta a Genova.
> 
> Potenzialmente potremmo andare, vincendo col Genoa, a - 2/ -3 considerando un pareggio o una sconfitta dei parmigiani.
> 
> Paradossalmente la prossima giornata, rischia di essere al sesto posto l'Atalanta, la quale ospita il Sassuolo e vincendo potrebbe superare il Parma.



Resta comunque ai limiti dell'impossibile. Per arrivare al sesto posto bisognerebbe fare un filotto, vincerle quasi tutte. Non credo questo Milan ne sia in grado. Guarda l'Atalanta, era circa messa come noi in classifica e per arrivare a ridosso del Parma (che comunque ha una partita in meno e la sconfitta non è scontata) ha dovuto vincerne sei di fila.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Marzo 2014)

Più che altro, Galliani vuole veramente andare in EL?


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Più che altro, Galliani vuole veramente andare in EL?



Si e no, sa che per gli sponsor e a livello di immagine sarebbe molto meglio di si, ma da un punto di vista sportivo sa che è una mezza tragedia per come stiamo messi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si e no, sa che per gli sponsor e a livello di immagine sarebbe molto meglio di si, ma da un punto di vista sportivo sa che è una mezza tragedia per come stiamo messi.



E secondo te a cosa pensa di più?


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

Mah, io sono da autunno scorso dell'idea che Galliani ci lascia quindi....  Sperate abbia ragione!


----------



## 666psycho (31 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente: credete che il Milan possa ancora acciuffare il sesto posto? Che ad oggi dista 8 punti ma è come se fossero 9 visto che a parità di punti col Parma, passano questi ultimi.
> E soprattutto: ritenete dannosi, nel caso, i preliminari di EL?



finché la matematica non dice il contrario io ci credo...poi se partecipare può essere dannoso non saprei..


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> finché la matematica non dice il contrario io ci credo...poi se partecipare può essere dannoso non saprei..



Io sinceramente do il Milan favoritissimo... scusate.. abbiamo trasferta con Genoa, poi in casa Catania e Livorno.

Sono 9 punti abbastanza "facili".

Tutto questo pessimismo non lo condivido, non dico a te 666psycho.

Sul fattore dannoso ..io ci vorrei andare in E.L.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Marzo 2014)

Roma-Parma sarà decisiva.
In caso di vittoria del Parma addio sesto posto, altrimenti ci si può anche arrivare, ma bisogna volerlo.


----------



## Stex (31 Marzo 2014)

penso che anche la 7 vada in europa league in quanto fiore e napoli sono in filnale di coppa


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> penso che anche la 7 vada in europa league in quanto fiore e napoli sono in filnale di coppa


----------



## Ale (31 Marzo 2014)

Spero di no


----------



## Butcher (31 Marzo 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> penso che anche la 7 vada in europa league in quanto fiore e napoli sono in filnale di coppa



Nono, solo la 6°. I posti per l'EL sono 3.


----------



## carlocarlo (31 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente do il Milan favoritissimo... scusate.. abbiamo trasferta con Genoa, poi in casa Catania e Livorno.
> 
> Sono 9 punti abbastanza "facili".
> 
> ...



5 partite di fila non le vinciamo da quando galliani era giovane


----------



## Dexter (31 Marzo 2014)

Dobbiamo vincerle tutte e al massimo perdere con la Roma. E' fattibile,ci rimangono Genoa fuori casa,Catania e Livorno in casa,Roma fuori casa,Inter,Atalanta fuori casa e Sassuolo. Ma sta squadra dubito riesca a fare 18 punti in 7 partite,considerando che abbiamo il derby e dobbiamo andare a Bergamo..!


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2014)

Speriamo di non farcela, le conseguenze sarebbero disastrose


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2014)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> 5 partite di fila non le vinciamo da quando galliani era giovane



Vero, ma non vincere con Livorno e Catania in casa sarebbe incredibile.. son dei cessi incredibili!

L' unica un po' complicata è a Genova, poi c'è l' ultima col Sassuolo dove ci fanno vincere sicuro 

Poi va beh.. lascerei vincere la Roma 

Derby dobbiamo vincerlo a prescindere e poi lo scontro diretto con l' Atalanta..


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (31 Marzo 2014)

non credo sia possibile rimontare così tanti punti in sole sette giornate.E personalmente penso sia meglio così: evitare le gare del giovedì dell'EL la prossima stagione sarebbe una benedizione.Preferirei che si ripartisse da zero ad agosto e che tutte le energie venissero dedicate esclusivamente al campionato


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Marzo 2014)

Prima ci credevo, ma adesso è dura anzi durissima.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Marzo 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> penso che anche la 7 vada in europa league in quanto fiore e napoli sono in filnale di coppa




siamo sicuri di questo?? ma logicamente si.. perché il napoli andrà in champions.. dunque anche se vince la finale di coppa italia il posto europa league va alla fiorentina..dunque ci sarebbe un posto in piu.. ma non ne sono sicuro..


----------



## 666psycho (31 Marzo 2014)

cmq se vincevamo contro il Parma o contro la Lazio era già più fattibile soprattuto se vincevamo contro il Parma..


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente do il Milan favoritissimo... scusate.. abbiamo trasferta con Genoa, poi in casa Catania e Livorno.
> 
> Sono 9 punti abbastanza "facili".
> 
> ...



E' difficile avere ottimismo nei confronti di una squadra che nell'arco dell'intero campionato non ha mai fatto un filotto, macchè dico, un mini filotto.


----------



## Serginho (31 Marzo 2014)

Non ci credo ma ci spero e sopratutto spero che non ci vadano Parma, Verona o Torino che si farebbero eliminare ai preliminari


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non ci credo ma ci spero e sopratutto spero che non ci vadano Parma, Verona o Torino che si farebbero eliminare ai preliminari



Parma e Lazio se la giocano, il Milan un pelino più indietro. Ciò non toglie che i ducali sono decisamente favoriti, a maggior ragione se non perdono mercoledi con la Roma il recupero. La classifica attuale rispecchia le possibiltà delle tre "grandi".


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Marzo 2014)

Sinceramente preferirei raggiungere il 2°-3° posto l'anno prossimo piuttosto che fare una preparazione approssimativa per una competizione in cui andremo a fare figuracce


----------



## vota DC (31 Marzo 2014)

L'Inter a parte oggi e la prossima partita (Livorno e poi Bologna) ha un calendario tostissimo, non ce la farà a mantenere il vantaggio sul Milan. La Fiorentina rimarrà quarta probabilmente, i problemi sono Atalanta e Parma secondo me.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> L'Inter a parte oggi e la prossima partita (Livorno e poi Bologna) ha un calendario tostissimo, non ce la farà a mantenere il vantaggio sul Milan. La Fiorentina rimarrà quarta probabilmente, i problemi sono Atalanta e Parma secondo me.



Ho visto sommariamente il calendario e ho visto che Parma, Atlanta e Verona si devono affrontare più o meno a vicenda. Il Parma ha un brutto calendario, e anche le altre due a quel che mi ricordo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Marzo 2014)

Datemi del pazzo ma credo al quinto


----------



## smallball (31 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' difficile avere ottimismo nei confronti di una squadra che nell'arco dell'intero campionato non ha mai fatto un filotto, macchè dico, un mini filotto.



esatto,e' la triste realta' del Milan di questa stagione


----------



## InsideTheFire (31 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo ma credo al quinto


a suo tempo pure io ipotizzavo il 5°...poi sono arrivate le recenti sconfitte ed ora nuovamente buone prestazioni...
guardando la classifica è ancora a portata ma il nostro ritmo deve essere quello delle ultime 3 giornate...poi dubito che parma atalanta torino ed hellas possano fare meglio di quello che stanno già facendo...inter e lazio invece hanno un potenziale maggiore...occhio alla fiorentina che è si a 10 punti ma dopo l'eliminazione dalla EL e il nuovo infortunio di Gomez potrebbe perdere qualche colpo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo ma credo al quinto


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


>



Beh adesso anche io. Tra Inter e Parma c'è un 1 punto di differenza, col derby da giocare (che si può perdere, ma almeno forse ha un senso).


----------



## Jino (1 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo ma credo al quinto



Ti do del pazzo si, perchè prossima partita utile le vittorie consecutive già si fermano, il Milan quest'anno è questo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti do del pazzo si, perchè prossima partita utile le vittorie consecutive già si fermano, il Milan quest'anno è questo.



Mah, secondo me vinciamo


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo ma credo al quinto



ma perché non al terzo??  io credo allo scudetto


----------



## pazzomania (1 Aprile 2014)

Arriviamo sesti. Ne son certo!


----------



## Heaven (1 Aprile 2014)

Per me probabilmente ci arriviamo, ma spererei di non farlo


----------



## Dexter (1 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo ma credo al quinto


Anche io ma è più che altro una speranza. Balotelli e Taarabt dovrebbero azzeccare 7 partite di fila e fare i fenomeni veri per realizzare una roba del genere. E si dovrebbe spaccare Kakà assieme ad Essien e Mexes,una roba tipo crociato distrutto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Aprile 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma perché non al terzo??  io credo allo scudetto



Dobbiamo affrontare questi squadroni : Genoa Catania Livorno Inter Atalanta Sassuolo

Solo a Roma rischiamo seriamente secondo me.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo affrontare questi squadroni : Genoa Catania Livorno Inter Atalanta Sassuolo
> 
> Solo a Roma rischiamo seriamente secondo me.



abbiamo un calendario davvero facile, non vorrei essere troppo ottimista ma per me potremmo anche scavalcare l'inter..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Aprile 2014)

Può farcela, ma le probabilità sono inferiori al 50%


----------



## Stex (2 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Nono, solo la 6°. I posti per l'EL sono 3.



si ho calcolato male. 4 5 6 vanno in europa


----------



## Milo (2 Aprile 2014)

non dobbiamo fare vaccate con le squadrette sennò ciao alla fine abbiamo roma e inter


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Aprile 2014)

Il sesto posto sarebbe di una gravità immensa, PRELIMINARI A INIZIO AGOSTO.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il sesto posto sarebbe di una gravità immensa, PRELIMINARI A INIZIO AGOSTO.



Si..pero' si gioca contro squadre dove farebbero bella figura anche Niang ed Emanulson...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Aprile 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si..pero' si gioca contro squadre dove farebbero bella figura anche Niang ed Emanulson...



Richiedono comunque una preparazione da inizio luglio.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Richiedono comunque una preparazione da inizio luglio.



Non saprei, in fondo son partite molto piu' facili delle amichevoli che gia facciamo.. io non farei sto dramma.

In fondo son pagati per correre e allenarsi cribbio!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Aprile 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non saprei, in fondo son partite molto piu' facili delle amichevoli che gia facciamo.. io non farei sto dramma.
> 
> In fondo son pagati per correre e allenarsi cribbio!



Sicuramente, ma non abbiamo la panchina lunga come la Juve o almeno competitiva quanto la loro.
A dicembre si rischia di esplodere poi.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, ma non abbiamo la panchina lunga come la Juve o almeno competitiva quanto la loro.
> A dicembre si rischia di esplodere poi.



Al Momento attuale:

Gabriel

Pacifico Zapata Bonera Emanuelson

Saponara Cristante Nocerino Niang

Matri Petagna


Credi non passeremo con squadre di Dilettantistica italiana????


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il sesto posto sarebbe di una gravità immensa, PRELIMINARI A INIZIO AGOSTO.



Cambia poco, se non giochi i preliminari vai comunque a disputare tourneè americane.


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Spero vivamente che non lo raggiungiamo il sesto posto. Galliani e co devono avere una punizione pesante.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente che non lo raggiungiamo il sesto posto. Galliani e co devono avere una punizione pesante.



"Andare in EL è come retrocedere." (.cit). Secondo me Galliani è il primo a non volerci andare.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (2 Aprile 2014)

Il Parma la prossima la perderà quasi sicuramente col Napoli (al massimo pareggia) e rimarrà a 47-48 punti.
Se noi vinciamo a Genova andiamo a 45, cioè a -3 dal Parma. Anche se molto probabilmente domenica sera la nuova sesta in classifica sarà l'Atalanta con 49 punti.

Considerando che 2 giornate fa eravamo a -11, possiamo ben sperare. Anche se, ribadisco che andare in Europa League farebbe vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno alla dirigenza, rappresenterebbe una sorta di ancora di salvataggio e tutto ciò provocherebbe un ulteriore anno di immobilità sul mercato e non farebbe partire quella rifondazione totale di cui la squadra ha bisogno da 3 anni a questa parte


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> "Andare in EL è come retrocedere." (.cit). Secondo me Galliani è il primo a non volerci andare.


Galliani ha detto che vuole il sesto posto, dopo la pesante sconfitta a Madrid.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Aprile 2014)

Ora ci credete?


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Aprile 2014)

Stiamo recuperando punto e presto posizioni, però la vittoria del Parma ieri è pesantissima


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Stiamo recuperando punto e presto posizioni, però la vittoria del Parma ieri è pesantissima



Anche la Lazio è in gioco, secondo me. E' dura.


----------



## matteo (7 Aprile 2014)

Meglio puntare al quinto a sto punto e fare un turno preliminare in meno


----------



## robs91 (7 Aprile 2014)

Se finalmente vincessimo il derby,chissà.....


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Anche la Lazio è in gioco, secondo me. E' dura.


Si, però siamo tutti lì e se il Parma non avesse vinto saremmo a 3 punti. Comunque l'Inter sembra in caduta libera e domenica va a Marassi contro la Samp mentre la la Lazio va a Napoli


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Aprile 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se finalmente vincessimo il derby,chissà.....



Giusto, abbiamo ancora il Derby da giocarci


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2014)

Continuo a non crederci, troppe squadre davanti, facciamo troppa fatica. Tre vittorie di fila ed in classifica siamo sempre fermi li. Con il Toro e il Parma in casa sono le due occasioni che abbiam buttato alle ortiche.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Aprile 2014)

L'anno prossimo non andremo in europa, tanto che utilità avrebbe.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Aprile 2014)

Sta squadra continua a non convincermi ma effettivamente nelle ultime settimane sono stati recuperati parecchi punti. Dovremo però giocare a Bergamo, con la Roma (auguri) e il derby (sta diventando una maledizione). Continuo quindi ad essere abbastanza pessimista.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Aprile 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Sta squadra continua a non convincermi ma effettivamente nelle ultime settimane sono stati recuperati parecchi punti. Dovremo però giocare a Bergamo, con la Roma (auguri) e il derby (sta diventando una maledizione). Continuo quindi ad essere abbastanza pessimista.


Come ho detto altrove, per me potremmo perderle anche tutte, eccetto il derby, che non è mai bello perderlo, soprattutto contro QUESTA inter.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Continuo a non crederci, troppe squadre davanti, facciamo troppa fatica. Tre vittorie di fila ed in classifica siamo sempre fermi li. Con il Toro e il Parma in casa sono le due occasioni che abbiam buttato alle ortiche.



Abbiamo un calneendario agevole però. E' la nostra salvezza.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Aprile 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Sta squadra continua a non convincermi ma effettivamente nelle ultime settimane sono stati recuperati parecchi punti. Dovremo però giocare a Bergamo, con la Roma (auguri) e il derby (sta diventando una maledizione). Continuo quindi ad essere abbastanza pessimista.



beh i giocatori sono quelli..ma un miglioramento generale c'é stato secondo me...


----------



## Aragorn (7 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Come ho detto altrove, per me potremmo perderle anche tutte, eccetto il derby, che non è mai bello perderlo, soprattutto contro QUESTA inter.



Non so cosa darei per tornare a vincere il derby (sarà da provinciali ma anch'io sacrificherei tranquillamente l'EL). Ad oggi però tra noi e loro non so proprio chi stia messo peggio, sarà certamente il derby della mediocrità.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Aprile 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> beh i giocatori sono quelli..ma un miglioramento generale c'é stato secondo me...



Intendevo solo in ottica lotta per l'Europa League. Giocando così non credo proprio riusciremo a superare il Parma.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Aprile 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Intendevo solo in ottica lotta per l'Europa League. Giocando così non credo proprio riusciremo a superare il Parma.



non sarà un impresa facile, certo, ma tutto é possibile...questa vittoria ci darà serenità


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Aprile 2014)

E' ancora molto difficile: non abbiamo davanti a noi solamente Inter e Parma a 5 punti, ma ci sono anche Lazio, Verona, Torino e Atalanta. Non possono suicidarsi 5 squadre. Per avere qualche speranza di raggiungere l'EL bisogna fare 4 punti tra Inter e Roma.


----------



## Ale (8 Aprile 2014)

secondo me ci farebbe bene un anno senza coppe per 1000 motivi..


----------



## Denni90 (8 Aprile 2014)

arrivano 5 e 6 due squadre tra noi parma inter e lazio sicuramente... dai contate l'hellas, toro e atalanta mi sembra abbastanza comico... dobbiamo vincerle tutte o quasi ...poi se gli altri saranno + bravi, complimenti a loro... noi cmq siamo partiti con u handicap incredibile..già tanto esserci lì


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (8 Aprile 2014)

Vorrei ricordare a tutti che i punti di distacco dal Parma in verità sono 6 e non 5, perchè a parità di punti sarebbero loro avanti per via degli scontri diretti a favore.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Aprile 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Vorrei ricordare a tutti che i punti di distacco dal Parma in verità sono 6 e non 5, perchè a parità di punti sarebbero loro avanti per via degli scontri diretti a favore.



io a questo punto non punterei più il parma (che ha un calendario agevole, secondo me finiranno quinti), ma all'inter, in caduta libera, contro cui dobbiamo ASSOLUTAMENTE vincere il derby per il sesto posto, sempre sperando di vincere più partite possibile


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (8 Aprile 2014)

Dobbiamo fare 6 punti con Catania e Livorno, anche perche la prossima giornata il Parma avrà il Bologna fuori casa e l'Inter la Sampdoria sempre fuori casa, dopodichè ci sarà Parma-Inter. Tra due giornate potremmo avere già agganciato entrambe


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo fare 6 punti con Catania e Livorno, anche perche la prossima giornata il Parma avrà il Bologna fuori casa e l'Inter la Sampdoria sempre fuori casa, dopodichè ci sarà Parma-Inter. Tra due giornate potremmo avere già agganciato entrambe



sarebbe EPICO ...

cmq ieri culonio è stato chiaro.. a lui dell EL non frega na mazza ma la società ha imposto per questione ECONOMICHE che si raggiunga l'obbiettivo


----------



## Doctore (8 Aprile 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sarebbe EPICO ...
> 
> cmq ieri culonio è stato chiaro.. a lui dell EL non frega na mazza ma la società ha imposto per questione ECONOMICHE che si raggiunga l'obbiettivo



Non gli frega nulla perche il milan non fara mercato a prescindere con o senza coppe.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo fare 6 punti con Catania e Livorno, anche perche la prossima giornata il Parma avrà il Bologna fuori casa e l'Inter la Sampdoria sempre fuori casa, dopodichè ci sarà Parma-Inter. Tra due giornate potremmo avere già agganciato entrambe



Esatto...stavo per scriverlo
non ci credevo più nel sesto posto, ma adesso possiamo farcela


----------



## Dave (9 Aprile 2014)

Io penso che ormai arrivare in El sia questione di orgoglio della società, allenatore e giocatori, arrivare davanti all'Inter sopratutto.


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2014)

Dobbiamo assolutamente vincere il derby poi si vedrà.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (11 Aprile 2014)

andare in EL diventa importante perchè dal prossimo anno la vincitrice della competizione avrà acceso diretto alla CL.Se fino a poco tempo fa ero scettico sulle possibilità di arrivarci adesso lo sono molto meno:abbiamo due partite casalinghe sulla carta abbordabilissime e poi c'è il derby a fine campionato,che potrebbe rivelarsi come una sorta di spareggio


----------



## Frikez (13 Aprile 2014)

Se vinciamo oggi sorpassiamo Verona, Atalanta e agganciamo quindi la Lazio al settimo posto.


----------



## Doctore (13 Aprile 2014)

sembrano partite combinate a posta per il milan oggi


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Aprile 2014)

Sabato c'è Parma-Inter e Lazio-Torino, mentre noi abbiamo il Livorno in casa. Con una vittoria rientreremmo pienamente in corsa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Aprile 2014)

Purtroppo siamo in piena corsa per una qualificazione che azzererebbe le già poche possibilità di finire terzi il prossimo anno.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Aprile 2014)

Non ci riusciremo, secondo me. E per fortuna aggiungerei.


----------



## gianluca1193 (13 Aprile 2014)

Alla fine ce la faremo, a meno che non si voglia proprio prendere parte alla competizione...


----------



## Denni90 (13 Aprile 2014)

ce la facciamo altrochè...magari anche per il quinto posto che farebbe saltare i preliminari di europa league... sarabbe tanta roba arrivare quinti e nn è impossibile!


----------



## Frikez (13 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Purtroppo siamo in piena corsa per una qualificazione che azzererebbe le già poche possibilità di finire terzi il prossimo anno.



Terzi? Se Napoli e Roma vendono metà squadra e si spaccano di nuovo Gomez e Rossi forse ce la facciamo ma senza mercato e con questa rosa non faremo nulla comunque.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Aprile 2014)

Ma col sesto posto iniziamo facciamo i preliminari di fine Luglio??? No perchè sarebbe 'na roba catastrofica.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Purtroppo siamo in piena corsa per una qualificazione che azzererebbe le già poche possibilità di finire terzi il prossimo anno.



tra juve, napoli, roma e fiorentina non arriveremo terzi di sicuro

l'obbiettivo dell'anno prossimo sarà la qualificazione in europa league di nuovo penso


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma col sesto posto iniziamo facciamo i preliminari di fine Luglio??? No perchè sarebbe 'na roba catastrofica.



si, più o meno a fine luglio


----------



## aleslash (13 Aprile 2014)

Sperando in un pareggio tra Parma e inter settimana prossima, ci giochiamo tutto nel derby


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

sarebbe veramente bello arrivare addirittura quinti, ma è difficilissimo


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo ma credo al quinto



Daje


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Daje



Dobbiamo vincere il derby e non perdere a Roma. La vedo durissima.
Al sesto posto ci possiamo anche arrivare invece.
Per arrivare quinti si dovrebbe suicidare l'Inter


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Aprile 2014)

*Calendario Milan:*
34° giornata San Siro 19/04/2014 15:00 AC Milan Livorno (abbordabile)
35° giornata Olimpico 25/04/2014 20:45 Roma AC Milan (complicata)
36° giornata San Siro 04/05/2014 20:45 AC Milan Inter (scontro diretto)
37° giornata A. Azzurri d'Italia 11/05/2014 12:30 Atalanta AC Milan (abbordabile, zero obiettivi)
38° giornata San Siro 18/05/2014 AC Milan Sassuolo (complicata se il Sassuolo non sarà ancora retrocesso, altrimenti abbordabile)

*Calendario Inter: *
34° giornata Ennio Tardini 19/04/2014 15:00 Parma Inter (scontro diretto)
35° giornata San Siro 26/04/2014 20:45 Inter Napoli (complicata)
36° giornata San Siro 04/05/2014 20:45 AC Milan Inter (scontro diretto)
37° giornata San Siro 10/05/2014 20:45 Inter Lazio (scontro diretto)
38° giornata M. Bentegodi 18/05/2014 Chievo Inter (abbordabile se il Chievo sarà già salvo)

*Calendario Parma:*
34° giornata Ennio Tardini 19/04/2014 15:00 Parma Inter (scontro diretto)
35° giornata Stadio Is Arenas 27/04/2014 Cagliari Parma (complicata, salvezza ancora non sicura)
36° giornata Ennio Tardini 04/05/2014 Parma Sampdoria (abbordabile)
37° giornata Olimpico di Torino 11/05/2014 Torino Parma (scontro diretto)
38° giornata Ennio Tardini 18/05/2014 Parma Livorno (abbordabile se già in B, altrimenti complicata)

*Calendario Torino:*
34° giornata Stadio Olimpico 19/04/2014 15:00 Lazio Torino (scontro diretto)
35° giornata Stadio Olimpico di Torino 27/04/2014 Torino Udinese (abbordabile)
36° giornata Bentegodi 04/05/2014 Chievo Torino (complicata se Chievo ancora non salvo)
37° giornata Olimpico di Torino 11/05/2014 Torino Parma (scontro diretto)
38° giornata Franchi 18/05/2014 Fiorentina Torino (complicata)

A parità di punteggio i discrimini sono questi: *punti scontri diretti, differenza reti scontri diretti, differenza reti generale, maggior numero di reti segnate in generale, sorteggio.*

Su 15 punti a disposizione, ecco quanti dovremmo recuperarne:

- *L'Inter* ha un calendario di fuoco e rischia di perdere molti punti (*dovremmo mangiargli 5 punti vincendo il derby con una migliore differenza reti, altrimenti dovremmo recuperare 6 punti*)

- *Al Parma dobbiamo recuperare 4 punti a prescindere* (sono avanti negli scontri diretti). 

- Col *Torino* siamo a pari punti in classifica, negli scontri diretti, e nella differenza reti negli scontri diretti. Quindi il discrimine sarebbe la *differenza reti generale* dove per ora è avanti il Toro di un goal.

Se arriviamo quinti partecipiamo ai play off a fine agosto (andata).
Se arriviamo sesti partecipiamo al terzo turno preliminare a fine luglio (andata).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calendario Milan:*
> 34° giornata San Siro 19/04/2014 15:00 AC Milan Livorno (abbordabile)
> 35° giornata Olimpico 25/04/2014 20:45 Roma AC Milan (complicata)
> 36° giornata San Siro 04/05/2014 20:45 AC Milan Inter (scontro diretto)
> ...



Il sesto posto è una tragedia immane.
Comunque, una cosa perchè Milan-Livorno è abbordabile col Livorno in piena lotta retrocessione e Parma-Livorno invece è compilicata?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2014)

No no e no.. per l'amore del cielo, lasciamo stare sta coppa per favore. Ma poi a luglio a fare i preliminari con chi? Con la primavera? Stanno tutti in vacanza nostri. 

E' un danno questa competizione, a meno che non giochiamo solo per vincerla e due andiamo in cl grazie a questa.. ma è rischioso, singnifica che dobbiamo giocare solo ed esclusivamente per questa. 
Ma noi non vincermo mai sta coppa figuriamoci.

Dovremmo lasciare andare Parma o Lazio...


----------



## Albijol (14 Aprile 2014)

Speriamo in settimo posto


----------



## O Animal (14 Aprile 2014)

Complimenti [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]. 

Aggiungo per completezza di informazione che:
Il 3º turno preliminare verrà giocato il 31 Luglio e il 7 Agosto;
Il Play-off verrà giocato il 21 Agosto e il 28 Agosto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No no e no.. per l'amore del cielo, lasciamo stare sta coppa per favore. Ma poi a luglio a fare i preliminari con chi? Con la primavera? Stanno tutti in vacanza nostri.
> 
> E' un danno questa competizione, a meno che non giochiamo solo per vincerla e due andiamo in cl grazie a questa.. ma è rischioso, singnifica che dobbiamo giocare solo ed esclusivamente per questa.
> Ma noi non vincermo mai sta coppa figuriamoci.
> ...



Come quinto posto potrebbe avere un minimo di senso, come sesto assolutamente no.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No no e no.. per l'amore del cielo, lasciamo stare sta coppa per favore. Ma poi a luglio a fare i preliminari con chi? Con la primavera? Stanno tutti in vacanza nostri.
> 
> E' un danno questa competizione, a meno che non giochiamo solo per vincerla e due andiamo in cl grazie a questa.. ma è rischioso, singnifica che dobbiamo giocare solo ed esclusivamente per questa.
> Ma noi non vincermo mai sta coppa figuriamoci.
> ...



Secondo me veramente il primo turno si potrebbe fare con la primavera. Poi per i primi turni si può gestire la squadra titolare, soprattutto nelle trasferte. Il livello medio è imbarazzante nei primi turni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il sesto posto è una tragedia immane.
> Comunque, una cosa perchè Milan-Livorno è abbordabile col Livorno in piena lotta retrocessione e Parma-Livorno invece è compilicata?



beh, perché ci fa comodo ovviamente  scherzi a parte, hai ragione, anche la nostra con il Livorno non dovrebbe essere una passeggiata.


----------



## arcanum (14 Aprile 2014)

Un mix tra prima squadra e primavera e dovremmo passarlo il preliminare


----------



## AndrasWave (14 Aprile 2014)

Ma dai... Il preliminare contro chi sarà? Contro la seconda del campionato Estone o Rumeno? 
Dai su, se abbiamo ancora un minimo di dignità una partita del genere dovremmo portarla a casa con panchina e parte di primavera in campo.

Se non siamo in grado di farlo allora anche senza coppe saremmo da 6 o 7 posto. Indecenti.


----------



## Milo (14 Aprile 2014)

io punterei addirittura il quinto posto visto che abbiamo il derby da fare


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2014)

Continuo a non crederci, non possiamo sbagliare da qui alla fine, giusto contro la Roma possiamo permetterci di perdere/pareggiare. Questa squadra fa troppa fatica, non riesco a vedere un Milan che vince con Livorno, Sassuolo, Inter ed Atalanta. Almeno non questo Milan.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Aprile 2014)

a guardare il calendario in EL va il Toro


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a guardare il calendario in EL va il Toro



Naah, a me il Toro non ispira fiducia. Il sesto posto se lo giocano Milan e Parma.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me veramente il primo turno si potrebbe fare con la primavera. Poi per i primi turni si può gestire la squadra titolare, soprattutto nelle trasferte. Il livello medio è imbarazzante nei primi turni.





AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ma dai... Il preliminare contro chi sarà? Contro la seconda del campionato Estone o Rumeno?
> Dai su, se abbiamo ancora un minimo di dignità una partita del genere dovremmo portarla a casa con panchina e parte di primavera in campo.
> 
> Se non siamo in grado di farlo allora anche senza coppe saremmo da 6 o 7 posto. Indecenti.



d' accordissimo.

Non capisco tutte queste paranoie sul turno preliminare che tanti si fanno.

Solitamente iniziamo la preparazione intorno al 20 luglio, si puo benissimo iniziare cosi anche quest' anno e giocare sta benedetta partita di preliminare con le gambe pesanti e infarciti di primavera, son sempre squadrette ridicole suvvia.


----------



## Djici (14 Aprile 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> d' accordissimo.
> 
> Non capisco tutte queste paranoie sul turno preliminare che tanti si fanno.
> 
> Solitamente iniziamo la preparazione intorno al 20 luglio, si puo benissimo iniziare cosi anche quest' anno e giocare sta benedetta partita di preliminare con le gambe pesanti e infarciti di primavera, son sempre squadrette ridicole suvvia.



fai fare la preparazione a robinho per partire a mille... e dopo il turno preliminare lo regali a qualsiasi squadra brasiliana


----------



## S.1899 (14 Aprile 2014)

le prossime settimane, il Torino giocarà contro la *Lazio*, l'*Udinese*, il *Parma*, la *Fiorentina *...
L'inter giocarà contro il *Parma*, il *Napoli*, *NOI *, la *Lazio*...
credo che perderanno quache punti allora si  il sesto posto è possibile ! possiamo farlo


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Aprile 2014)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> le prossime settimane, il Torino giocarà contro la *Lazio*, l'*Udinese*, il *Parma*, la *Fiorentina *...
> L'inter giocarà contro il *Parma*, il *Napoli*, *NOI *, la *Lazio*...
> credo che perderanno quache punti allora si  il sesto posto è possibile ! possiamo farlo



Aggiugno, nella prossima giornata ci sarà Parma-Inter e lazio-Torino.


----------



## S.1899 (14 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Aggiugno, nella prossima giornata ci sarà Parma-Inter e lazio-Torino.



E nel caso di due parreggie (ed ovviamente la vittoria del Milan), saremmo ad 1 punto del sesto posto  !!!! ed a 3 punti dell'Inter...il debry sarà l'occazione di avvicinarci al posto europeo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Aprile 2014)

Onestamente, da milanista spero di vedere il Milan in Europa anche l'anno prossimo, e che quindi vinca sempre da qui a fine campionato. Ma, essendo obbiettivi, per il progetto ( o presunto tale ) sarebbe più salutare ripartire da zero come fece la Juventus ormai tre anni fa!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Onestamente, da milanista spero di vedere il Milan in Europa anche l'anno prossimo, e che quindi vinca sempre da qui a fine campionato. Ma, essendo obbiettivi, per il progetto ( o presunto tale ) sarebbe più salutare ripartire da zero come fece la Juventus ormai tre anni fa!



E come ha fatto la Roma quest'anno. Per chi vuole ripartire da zero (o quasi) l'ideale, almeno il primo anno, è giocare soltanto il campionato.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2014)

Fare il preliminare a Luglio, dopo il Mondiale in Brasile, sarebbe devastante.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fare il preliminare a Luglio, dopo il Mondiale in Brasile, sarebbe devastante.



praticamente lo giocheremmo senza nazionali e con la preparazione iniziata da circa un mesetto. Niente di impossibile, visti i probabili avversari, ma la squadra a dicembre sarebbe già bella che cotta.


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fare il preliminare a Luglio, dopo il Mondiale in Brasile, sarebbe devastante.



31 luglio andata e 7 agosto ritorno contro una squadra tipo: Stella Rossa, Asteras Tripolis, Slovan Liberec, Thun, Śląsk Wrocław, Randers, Motherwell, Xanthi, Jablonec, Ventspils, Tromsø, Aktobe, Dinamo Minsk, Qarabağ, Vojvodina, Milsami Orhei, AS Trenčín, Malmö FF, Kukësi, Rijeka, FK Minsk, Petrolul Ploiesti, Pandurii Târgu Jiu, Hapoel Ramat Gan, Mladost Podgorica, Differdange 03, Žalgiris Vilnius, Botev Plovdiv, Siroki Brijeg.

Secondo me se mettiamo mezza primavera e mezzi allievi abbiamo ottime chances di passare... E se non passiamo amen.. Avremo comunque una stagione senza coppe...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 31 luglio andata e 7 agosto ritorno contro una squadra tipo: Stella Rossa, Asteras Tripolis, Slovan Liberec, Thun, Śląsk Wrocław, Randers, Motherwell, Xanthi, Jablonec, Ventspils, Tromsø, Aktobe, Dinamo Minsk, Qarabağ, Vojvodina, Milsami Orhei, AS Trenčín, Malmö FF, Kukësi, Rijeka, FK Minsk, Petrolul Ploiesti, Pandurii Târgu Jiu, Hapoel Ramat Gan, Mladost Podgorica, Differdange 03, Žalgiris Vilnius, Botev Plovdiv, Siroki Brijeg.
> 
> Secondo me se mettiamo mezza primavera e mezzi allievi abbiamo ottime chances di passare... E se non passiamo amen.. Avremo comunque una stagione senza coppe...



Non è il problema degli avversari, ma stravolgere la preparazione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> 31 luglio andata e 7 agosto ritorno contro una squadra tipo: Stella Rossa, Asteras Tripolis, Slovan Liberec, Thun, Śląsk Wrocław, Randers, Motherwell, Xanthi, Jablonec, Ventspils, Tromsø, Aktobe, Dinamo Minsk, Qarabağ, Vojvodina, Milsami Orhei, AS Trenčín, Malmö FF, Kukësi, Rijeka, FK Minsk, Petrolul Ploiesti, Pandurii Târgu Jiu, Hapoel Ramat Gan, Mladost Podgorica, Differdange 03, Žalgiris Vilnius, Botev Plovdiv, Siroki Brijeg.
> 
> Secondo me se mettiamo mezza primavera e mezzi allievi abbiamo ottime chances di passare... E se non passiamo amen.. Avremo comunque una stagione senza coppe...



sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare, ma sicuramente giocheranno le riserve o comunque i non nazionali che si alleneranno dai primi di luglio. E il dramma sarà proprio quello: impostare la preparazione in vista dei due preliminari che svolgeremo tra fine luglio e fine agosto. Praticamente avremo una rosa che a dicembre sarà completamente cotta, gran parte per via della preparazione impostata per passare i preliminari e i restanti per via dei mondiali. Ci vorrebbero dei preparatori atletici all'avanguardia, cosa che al Milan non abbiamo dai tempi di Capello.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare, ma sicuramente giocheranno le riserve o comunque i non nazionali che si alleneranno dai primi di luglio. E il dramma sarà proprio quello: impostare la preparazione in vista dei due preliminari che svolgeremo tra fine luglio e fine agosto. Praticamente avremo una rosa che a dicembre sarà completamente cotta, gran parte per via della preparazione impostata per passare i preliminari e i restanti per via dei mondiali. Ci vorrebbero dei preparatori atletici all'avanguardia, cosa che al Milan non abbiamo dai tempi di Capello.



non riesco a capire perchè dovremmo mai fare una preparazione speciale..

Si fanno giocare le riserve con le gambe appesantite da una CLASSICA PREPARAZIONE e si passa comunque..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non riesco a capire perchè dovremmo mai fare una preparazione speciale..
> 
> Si fanno giocare le riserve con le gambe appesantite da una CLASSICA PREPARAZIONE e si passa comunque..



solitamente si fa sempre così quando si hanno impegno ufficiali a luglio o agosto, si imposta la preparazione iniziale per quell'obiettivo (proprio per evitare di giocare con le gambe pesanti) e poi si continua a farla in modo diverso per il resto della stagione. 
Comunque a prescindere da questo, iniziare ad allenarsi così presto è sempre deleterio e te la puoi scampare solo se hai degli ottimi preparatori atletici e una rosa abbastanza forte e variegata. Tutte cose di cui noi siamo privi.


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non è il problema degli avversari, ma stravolgere la preparazione.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> sarebbe la cosa migliore da fare, ma sicuramente giocheranno le riserve o comunque i non nazionali che si alleneranno dai primi di luglio. E il dramma sarà proprio quello: impostare la preparazione in vista dei due preliminari che svolgeremo tra fine luglio e fine agosto. Praticamente avremo una rosa che a dicembre sarà completamente cotta, gran parte per via della preparazione impostata per passare i preliminari e i restanti per via dei mondiali. Ci vorrebbero dei preparatori atletici all'avanguardia, cosa che al Milan non abbiamo dai tempi di Capello.



Beh se c'è una cosa che Seedorf ha sempre detto è che la preparazione di Allegri fosse scandalosa perciò non mi stupirei se cercassero un luminare del tema..

Possibile che l'Atletico corra da 9 mesi come nessun altro e gioca con 13/14 giocatori? Possibile che la Roma sia partita con una preparazione tutta incentrata sulla partenza del campionato e ancora oggi sia una delle squadre più toniche in Italia?

I calciatori sono gli unici di cui ci si preoccupa della durata della preparazione... Provate a vedere se in una squadra di rugby o di basket ci si preoccupa così tanto sulle capacità di rimanere "in forma" per 10 mesi...

Mica sono degli ottantenni... I tempi di recupero di un professionista non possono superare i 3/4 giorni... Nell'NBA giocano ogni 2/3 giorni viaggiando migliaia di chilometri e da noi una trasferta in Polonia sembra che ci debbano andare a piedi con rose da 30 giocatori e più...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2014)

[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] quello che dici è verissimo, ma io al Milan sono secoli che non vedo i giocatori correre per 9 mesi di fila. Quindi evidentemente ci affidiamo alle persone sbagliate. C'è da sperare, appunto, che Seedorf pretenda e ottenga dei preparatori con i contro zebedei, ma ad oggi le nostre sono soltanto speranze. La cosa più sicura, quindi, sarebbe quella di non partecipare a questa EL. Io eviterei proprio il rischio a prescindere.


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

Eh ma se perdiamo la speranza di cambiare qualcosa nella preparazione possiamo anche fare a meno di iscrivere la squadra al campionato... Nello stato attuale non è che senza l'EL correranno come dei fulmini di guerra e domineranno la serie A... Squadre come Juventus, Napoli, Fiorentina e forse Roma continueranno comunque a starci sopra... L'hanno già dimostrato quest'anno giocando CL e EL...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Eh ma se perdiamo la speranza di cambiare qualcosa nella preparazione possiamo anche fare a meno di iscrivere la squadra al campionato... Nello stato attuale non è che senza l'EL correranno come dei fulmini di guerra e domineranno la serie A... Squadre come Juventus, Napoli, Fiorentina e forse Roma continueranno comunque a starci sopra... L'hanno già dimostrato quest'anno giocando CL e EL...



diciamo che, almeno per me, senza preparazione ai primi di luglio le speranze di vedere la squadra stramazzare più tardi rispetto al solito, o addirittura disputare un campionato senza tracolli, sono maggiori. E quindi potremmo qualificarci almeno direttamente ai gironi di EL. Se invece vogliamo correre il rischio di iniziare prima di tutti la preparazione e impelagarci in qualcosa che non facciamo bene da secoli (correre per 9 mesi) beh... io rinuncio. Non sono un amante del brivido


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> solitamente si fa sempre così quando si hanno impegno ufficiali a luglio o agosto, si imposta la preparazione iniziale per quell'obiettivo (proprio per evitare di giocare con le gambe pesanti) e poi si continua a farla in modo diverso per il resto della stagione.
> Comunque a prescindere da questo, iniziare ad allenarsi così presto è sempre deleterio e te la puoi scampare solo se hai degli ottimi preparatori atletici e una rosa abbastanza forte e variegata. Tutte cose di cui noi siamo privi.



Ma certo.

Ma ti richiedo... perchè?

non ti seguo 

Se è cosi rischioso dover iniziare la preparazione prima del solito, perchè non evitiamo?

FACCIAMO COME OGNI ANNO dal 20 Luglio, stop.

come se non dovessimo giocare i preliminari. Che problema c'è?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma certo.
> 
> Ma ti richiedo... perchè?
> 
> ...



tu pensi sul serio che se ci qualifichiamo per il terzo turno, la società lo snobberà a tal punto da fissare la preparazione dieci giorni prima?  Per me non accadrà mai.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2014)

No assolutamente. Io sto solo seguendo le teorie di molti qui dentro.

Se iniziare la preparazione in anticipo equivale alla caduta di un asteroide di 100 km sulla terra, evitiamo di farla, semplicemente .

Altrimenti la fai fare solo alle pippe. Hai voglia di quante soluzioni trovi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No assolutamente. Io sto solo seguendo le teorie di molti qui dentro.
> 
> Se iniziare la preparazione in anticipo equivale alla caduta di un asteroide di 100 km sulla terra, evitiamo di farla, semplicemente .
> 
> Altrimenti la fai fare solo alle pippe. Hai voglia di quante soluzioni trovi



capisco che noi tifosi immaginiamo ogni tipo di soluzione pur di cavarci dai problemi, ma nella realtà le cose non funzionano così. 
Se ci qualifichiamo per il terzo turno preliminare, la preparazione inizierà i primi di luglio (non dopo) e la faranno *tutti*, non soltanto le pippe perché così è più comodo... non faremo nessuna discriminazione. Gli unici assenti giustificati saranno i nazionali, già cotti di loro a causa dei mondiali.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Beh se c'è una cosa che Seedorf ha sempre detto è che la preparazione di Allegri fosse scandalosa perciò non mi stupirei se cercassero un luminare del tema..
> 
> Possibile che l'Atletico corra da 9 mesi come nessun altro e gioca con 13/14 giocatori? Possibile che la Roma sia partita con una preparazione tutta incentrata sulla partenza del campionato e ancora oggi sia una delle squadre più toniche in Italia?
> 
> ...



Simeone e l'Atletico ha avuto un periodo di calo Verso la fine di Febbraio e Marzo.. ove persero con Real due volte e altre due partite, periodo il quale credevamo fossero scoppiati anche a San siro non erano in grande condizione fisica fino al ritorno degli ottavi.. poi miracolo sono tornati a correre...


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Simeone e l'Atletico ha avuto un periodo di calo Verso la fine di Febbraio e Marzo.. ove persero con Real due volte e altre due partite, periodo il quale credevamo fossero scoppiati anche a San siro non erano in grande condizione fisica fino al ritorno degli ottavi.. poi miracolo sono tornati a correre...



In quel periodo dell'anno non mi ricordo nessun Milan che corresse... Anche quando partivamo bene avevamo il calo a Dicembre e a Febbraio, non vincendo mai il girone d'andata, uscendo agli ottavi di Coppa Italia e rischiando la vita negli ottavi di Champions/Uefa...


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> capisco che noi tifosi immaginiamo ogni tipo di soluzione pur di cavarci dai problemi, ma nella realtà le cose non funzionano così.
> Se ci qualifichiamo per il terzo turno preliminare, la preparazione inizierà i primi di luglio (non dopo) e la faranno *tutti*, non soltanto le pippe perché così è più comodo... non faremo nessuna discriminazione. Gli unici assenti giustificati saranno i nazionali, già cotti di loro a causa dei mondiali.



Senza nemmeno considerare il calciomercato (chissà che qualcuno ci aiuti) ad oggi abbiamo 2 squadre (brutte) quasi complete...

I non "mondiali" sono: Amelia, Abbiati, Coppola; Mexes, (Rami), Bonera, Zaccardo, Constant; (Poli), Nocerino, Cristante, Saponara, Birsa, (Taarabt), (Kakà); (Robinho), Pazzini, Petagna, Matri, Niang.

Formazione tipo:
Abbiati (o chi per lui);
Bonera, Rami (o Zaccardo), Mexes, Constant;
Poli, Cristante (o Nocerino);
Taarabt (o Saponara/Niang), Kakà (o Birsa), El Shaarawy (o Robinho);
Pazzini (o Petagna/Matri).

E ad inizio agosto arriverebbe la "seconda formazione": Zapata, Emanuelson, De Sciglio, Abate; Essien, de Jong, Muntari, Montolivo; Honda, Balotelli.

Se non sono in grado di fare un minimo di programmazione con 30 giocatori è meglio che vadano a zappare i campi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Senza nemmeno considerare il calciomercato (chissà che qualcuno ci aiuti) ad oggi abbiamo 2 squadre (brutte) quasi complete...
> 
> I non "mondiali" sono: Amelia, Abbiati, Coppola; Mexes, (Rami), Bonera, Zaccardo, Constant; (Poli), Nocerino, Cristante, Saponara, Birsa, (Taarabt), (Kakà); (Robinho), Pazzini, Petagna, Matri, Niang.
> 
> ...



se per disputare il terzo turno preliminare dobbiamo tenerci tutte quelle pippe... è un motivo in più per non parteciparci!  dovessimo qualificarci, come dicevo prima, non solo mezza squadra mediocre sarebbe cotta peggio del solito già in inverno, ma l'altra metà più decente sarebbe ugualmente scarica per via dei mondiali. 

Non c'è proprio un solo valido motivo per partecipare a questa competizione senza uscirne distrutti. 
Non siamo in grado di disputarla insieme al campionato sia per motivi atletici che tecnici.

Se poi mi dite che domani arrivano i preparatori del Napoli (prima cosa) e per non farci mancare niente prendiamo pure Perin, Maher, Clasie e Cerci... beh, allora son d'accordo pure io a disputare l'EL. Ma ad oggi giocare in europa è un lusso che questo scalcinato Milan non può permettersi.


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> se per disputare il terzo turno preliminare dobbiamo tenerci tutte quelle pippe... è un motivo in più per non parteciparci!  dovessimo qualificarci, come dicevo prima, non solo mezza squadra mediocre sarebbe cotta peggio del solito già in inverno, ma l'altra metà più decente sarebbe ugualmente scarica per via dei mondiali.
> 
> Non c'è proprio un solo valido motivo per partecipare a questa competizione senza uscirne distrutti.
> Non siamo in grado di disputarla insieme al campionato sia per motivi atletici che tecnici.
> ...



Le pippe le teniamo lo stesso... nessuno vuole ridursi l'ingaggio e togliere i figli dalle scuole di Milano... 

Tanto vale spremerli come delle arance... La squadra mediocre la si può mettere a riposo da ottobre a dicembre e quella decente la si fa giocare da fine agosto in poi... alla fine giocano in 11... con 30 in rosa puoi girarne da agosto a maggio 2 alla settimana senza accorgertene... non è che tra un Mexes e un Zapata cambi il mondo... nemmeno tra un Essien e un Muntari... o tra un Pazzini e un Matri... non vedo queste differenze spasmodiche... quelle ci sarebbero con i Maher, i Clasie e i Cerci...


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2014)

Ma infatti non capisco davvero dove sia il problema del giocare il preliminare del preliminare di EL. Giochi contro una squadra ai limiti del professionismo, vero che sei senza quella decina di nazionali, ma non credo siano cosi importanti per quel passaggio del turno. Inoltre come date cambia poco, se ti qualifichi cominci ai primi di luglio, se non lo fai una settimana dopo e comunque vai a farti una tourneè americana che ti ammazza a mio avviso ancora di più di rimanere a Milano e giocarti due partite di coppa. 

Ripeto, tutto questo dramma nell'arrivare sesti per la prossima stagione è una cosa che v'hanno messo in testa i giornalisti. 

Detto questo state pure tranquilli, il Milan non arriva sesto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non capisco davvero dove sia il problema del giocare il preliminare del preliminare di EL.


Io vorrei non disputarla proprio l'EL, sia perchè la squadra deve ripartire da zero, sia per dispetto a Galliani che vorrebbe il sesto posto.


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io vorrei non disputarla proprio l'EL, sia perchè la squadra deve ripartire da zero, sia per dispetto a *Galliani che vorrebbe il sesto posto*.



Are you sure? 

Per me no, non lo vorrebbe. Chiaro che davanti alla telecamere per ragioni etiche, sportive e di sponsor non possa dire non vogliamo il sesto posto, non vogliamo giocare la coppa di serie B con pochi introiti e che ci fa perdere la ricca tourneè americana.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Aprile 2014)

Penso che col Livorno perderemo punti, quindi non so.


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Penso che col Livorno perderemo punti, quindi non so.



Ma non eri tu sicuro del sesto posto?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non eri tu sicuro del sesto posto?



Nella vita si può cambiare idea  il fatto è che la burrasca interna può influire negativamente sulla squadra.


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2014)

L'unico vero problema, senza accampare scuse di burrasche, è che giochiamo MALE. E non è una serie di vittorie di fila, convincenti fino ad un certo punto, a cambiare le cose. Questo Milan può perdere punti contro qualunque squadra e da qui alla fine per arrivare sesti c'è un solo comandamento, vincerle tutte. Già se ne canni una devi sperare nelle avversarie facciano male il finale di campionato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'unico vero problema, senza accampare scuse di burrasche, è che giochiamo MALE. E non è una serie di vittorie di fila, convincenti fino ad un certo punto, a cambiare le cose. Questo Milan può perdere punti contro qualunque squadra e da qui alla fine per arrivare sesti c'è un solo comandamento, vincerle tutte. Già se ne canni una devi sperare nelle avversarie facciano male il finale di campionato.



Vincerle tutte è pressochè impossibile; Roma e derby per me facciamo massimo 1 punto.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vincerle tutte è pressochè impossibile; Roma e derby per me facciamo massimo 1 punto.



che pessimista..  io invece penso 3 o 4 punti tra Roma e Inter..


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> che pessimista..  io invece penso 3 o 4 punti tra Roma e Inter..



Secondo me con la ROma avremmo preso punti se l'avessimo avuta in casa, in trasferta nonostante loro non abbiano più obiettivi la vedo dura. Sul derby invece sono abbastanza ottimista, se arriviamo così potremmo almeno pareggiarlo. certo non so quanto possa servire.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me con la ROma avremmo preso punti se l'avessimo avuta in casa, in trasferta nonostante loro non abbiano più obiettivi la vedo dura. Sul derby invece sono abbastanza ottimista, se arriviamo così potremmo almeno pareggiarlo. certo non so quanto possa servire.




alla Roma mancherà Destro...che ultimamente segnava tanto... magari riusciamo a fare anche il colpaccio..


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> alla Roma mancherà Destro...che ultimamente segnava tanto... magari riusciamo a fare anche il colpaccio..



Se la Roma gioca come sa ci batte secondo me. Cioè per vincerla devono proprio giocare in ciabatte. Detto questo uno ci spera sempre.


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> alla Roma mancherà Destro...che ultimamente segnava tanto... magari riusciamo a fare anche il colpaccio..



Fosse Destro la mancanza decisiva. Ma ti rendi conto che stagione sta facendo la Roma? Ha 79 punti a 5 partite dalla fine, è pazzesco non sia capolista, in qualsiasi campionato sarebbe in testa, la Juve sta facendo una stagione letteralmente anomala. Ha la differenza reti uguale alla Juventus, in casa non ha mai perso. Ha dovuto fare a meno per mesi di pedine fondamentali quali Totti prima e Strootman poi eppure il gruppo ha sempre giocato alla grande. E' inutile, sono un bel gruppo che gioca alla grande ed è in un'annata di grazia, questo Milan malato che va a Roma a fare il colpaccio è un'impresa nel vero senso della parola. Poi nel calcio tutto può succedere, ma tutto per dire che se mai accadesse non sarebbe per la mancanza di Destro.


----------



## vota DC (18 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vincerle tutte è pressochè impossibile; Roma e derby per me facciamo massimo 1 punto.



Non c'è più l'allenatore capace di perdere derby con Ibra. La rosa dell'inter vale veramente poco e l'allenatore se non ha la superiorità sulla carta si chiude a riccio.


----------



## Frikez (19 Aprile 2014)

Sesti oggi 

Ora dobbiamo fare un punto in più del Parma nelle ultime 4 giornate.


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2014)

Siamo sesti


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2014)

Siamo sesti ma...quanto conviene realmente?


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2014)

Pareggio della Lazio, siamo settimi


----------



## robs91 (19 Aprile 2014)

Nelle prossime due abbiamo Roma fuori e Inter.Bisogna fare almeno 4 punti,altrimenti non ce la si fa...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Aprile 2014)

facendo una tabella:

roma-milan X
milan-inter 1
atalanta-milan 2
milan-sassuolo 1

è l'unica, se non vincessimo il derby possiamo pure gettare la spugna


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> facendo una tabella:
> 
> roma-milan X
> milan-inter 1
> ...


C'è da considerare anche il calendario delle altre. L'inter nelle prossime 3 ha Napoli, Derby e Lazio, può ancora essere risucchiata e c'è anche Torino-Parma alla penultima.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> C'è da considerare anche il calendario delle altre. L'inter nelle prossime 3 ha Napoli, Derby e Lazio, può ancora essere risucchiata e c'è anche Torino-Parma alla penultima.



secondo me il parma è nettamente favorito per il sesto posto, c'è da sperare solo che continuino nel crollo che stanno avendo


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2014)

Le prossime due partite diranno cosa siamo, Roma e Inter. Se non si vince almeno una della due si saluta il sesto posto.


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> secondo me il parma è nettamente favorito per il sesto posto, c'è da sperare solo che continuino nel crollo che stanno avendo



Il Parma ha avuto avversarie toste nelle ultime, le prossime sono: Cagliari, Samp, Toro e Livorno. Le prime tre non hanno niente da chiedere al campionato, l'ultima con ogni probabilità sarà già in serie B. E noi con Roma e Inter di mezzo dobbiamo fare un punto più di loro, siamo realisti su. Servirà un grande Milan nelle ultime quattro.


----------



## Frikez (19 Aprile 2014)

Servono almeno 10 punti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Servono almeno 10 punti



Secondo me ce la si può fare anche perdendo a roma e vincendo tutte le altre


----------



## Frikez (19 Aprile 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ce la si può fare anche perdendo a roma e vincendo tutte le altre



Anche 9 forse ma per avere la certezza 10


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Servono almeno 10 punti



Assolutamente si, 10 punti su 12 per me arrivi sesto perchè il Parma una la sbaglia. Se fai 9 punti è molto difficile perchè è probabile il Parma arrivi almeno a far pari punti e quindi esser davanti. Ripeto, è durissima. E se ci pensi un Parma che ha fatto un filotto di 17 risultati utili consecutivi si merita il sesto posto, lo dico con sportività.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2014)

Aiutooo, lasciamo stare sta competizione dai.. a Luglio a fare i preliminari con mezza squadra in vacanza visto i Mondiali..che poi tanto se a Settembre/Ottobre siamo in qualche posizione interessante, ci facciamo eliminare ai gironi ne sono sicuro..poi i soliti attacchi sulla questione ranking..


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Aiutooo, lasciamo stare sta competizione dai.. *a Luglio a fare i preliminari con mezza squadra in vacanza visto i Mondiali*..che poi tanto se a Settembre/Ottobre siamo in qualche posizione interessante, ci facciamo eliminare ai gironi ne sono sicuro..poi i soliti attacchi sulla questione ranking..



Sfatiamo sto mito dai. La rosa ad oggi perderebbe per la nazionale: Desci, Abate, Montolivo, De Jong, Muntari, Essien, Balotelli. 

Alla faccia della metà rosa.

In secondo luogo, l'avversario che trovi nel preliminare del preliminare è una squadra ai limiti del professionismo, ergo queste assenze non vedo in cosa possano essere pesanti.

Prendendo sempre la rosa di quest'anno come riferimento andresti a giocarti il turno con:

Abbiati
Bonera Mexes Rami Emanuelson
Poli Cristante
Taarabt Kakà Elsha
Pazzini

Problemi non ne vedo, almeno non se parliamo di preliminare.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sfatiamo sto mito dai. La rosa ad oggi perderebbe per la nazionale: Desci, Abate, Montolivo, De Jong, Muntari, Essien, Balotelli.
> 
> Alla faccia della metà rosa.
> 
> ...



Vabbè non ci avevo pensato..Comunque visto che abbiamo una rosa da Ruby da non so quanti giocatori

Penso che si potrebbe fare una titolare al campionato una per El, forse in questo modo forse puoi giocare su due fronti.. e quindi sono d'accordo nell'andare in UEFA

Il problema è che dai sedicisemi vengono tutte le squadre retrocesse dalla cl, e lì sono problemi.

Con le nostre "seconde linee" (Anche se in una squadra mediocre come la nostra,è difficile capire i titolari) puoi superare i gironi tranquillamente.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Aprile 2014)

Certo che finire il campionato con 9 vittorie consecutive sarebbe da goduria per vedere fegati di mezza italia spappolati. [giornalisti, pseudo tifosi, Galliani etc.]


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Servono almeno 10 punti



Se il Parma non ricominciasse a vincere e proseguisse nel periodo NO, anche meno. Son sicuro comunque che con 9 punti arriviamo sesti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sfatiamo sto mito dai. La rosa ad oggi perderebbe per la nazionale: Desci, Abate, Montolivo, De Jong, Muntari, Essien, Balotelli.
> 
> Alla faccia della metà rosa.
> 
> ...


AMEN. Non se ne può più con 'sta storia dei preliminari.


----------



## Djici (21 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Aiutooo, lasciamo stare sta competizione dai.. a Luglio a fare i preliminari con mezza squadra in vacanza visto i Mondiali..che poi tanto se a Settembre/Ottobre siamo in qualche posizione interessante, ci facciamo eliminare ai gironi ne sono sicuro..poi i soliti attacchi sulla questione ranking..



voglio andare in EL pure per twittare qualcosina alla moglie di cassano


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (21 Aprile 2014)

Non sottovalutate il fatto che il campionato della Roma è finito domenica con la vittoria sulla Fiorentina. Sono matematicamente secondi e la Juve è imprendibile, ergo a livello di motivazioni non saranno carichissimi.


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Non sottovalutate il fatto che il campionato della Roma è finito domenica con la vittoria sulla Fiorentina. Sono matematicamente secondi e la Juve è imprendibile, ergo a livello di motivazioni non saranno carichissimi.



Ma sono forti e non sono cosi convinto vogliano racattare figuracce davanti il proprio pubblico...


----------



## O Animal (22 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma sono forti e non sono cosi convinto vogliano racattare figuracce davanti il proprio pubblico...



Anche perché l'Olimpico va per il tutto esaurito per festeggiare la Champions senza preliminari... Sarà una mezza bolgia...


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Anche perché l'Olimpico va per il tutto esaurito per festeggiare la Champions senza preliminari... Sarà una mezza bolgia...



E ovviamente omaggiano i propri tifosi camminando e lasciandoci passare


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (22 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma sono forti e non sono cosi convinto vogliano racattare figuracce davanti il proprio pubblico...



Si, ma ti ripeto che a livello di motivazioni non saranno al top. Per intenderci, non metteranno la massima grinta e tenacia. Cosa che invece dovremmo fare noi..


----------



## MisterBet (22 Aprile 2014)

Accetterei l'EL solo se servisse a salvare il soldato Clarence...altrimenti sarebbe molto meglio evitarla, da sesta partendo a fine luglio non ne parliamo poi...

Comunque se il Parma vince a Cagliari poi devono suicidarsi per non arrivare sesti...


----------



## O Animal (26 Aprile 2014)

Tra oggi e domani rischiamo di tornare all'11° posto...

4- Fiorentina 58
5- Inter 56
6- Parma 51
7- Milan 51 *
8- Torino 49
9- Lazio 49
10- Verona 49

Secondo me il treno è perso... Il Parma ha 3 partite su 4 facili: Cagliari (3), Sampdoria (3), Torino (1) e Livorno (3). Potenzialmente sono una decina di punti e noi ne possiamo raccogliere solo 9.. vincendo il derby...

35 giornata
Bologna - Fiorentina (2)
Inter - Napoli (X)
Cagliari - Parma (2)
Torino - Udinese (1)
Livorno - Lazio (2)
Verona - Catania (1)

36 giornata
Fiorentina - Sassuolo (1)
Milan - Inter (?)
Parma - Sampdoria (1)
Chievo - Torino (2)
Lazio - Verona (X)

37 giornata
Livorno - Fiorentina (2)
Inter - Lazio (1)
Torino - Parma (X)
Atalanta - Milan (?)
Verona - Udinese (1)

38 giornata
Fiorentina - Torino (X)
Chievo - Inter (2)
Parma - Livorno (1)
Milan - Sassuolo (?)
Lazio - Bologna (1)
Napoli - Verona (X)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Aprile 2014)

Si può anche chiudere il topic, ormai è andata. Tra l'altro domani il Cagliari gioca con le riserve.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Tra oggi e domani rischiamo di tornare all'11° posto...
> 
> 4- Fiorentina 58
> 5- Inter 56
> ...



Se il Parma domani non dovesse vincere qualche chances rimarrebbe, dato lo scontro diretto Torino-Parma, altrimenti sarebbe pressocchè finita, dal punto di vista logico. Che poi oh, non è detto che debbano battere al 100% Samp e Livorno. Comunque rettifico una cosa: nel peggior dei casi domani saremo decimi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Aprile 2014)

Comunque se il discorso Europa League è chiuso prima dell'ultima giornata, mi gioco la casa sul Sassuolo vincente a Milano. Squinzi....


----------



## O Animal (26 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se il Parma domani non dovesse vincere qualche chances rimarrebbe, dato lo scontro diretto Torino-Parma, altrimenti sarebbe pressocchè finita, dal punto di vista logico. Che poi oh, non è detto che debbano battere al 100% Samp e Livorno. *Comunque rettifico una cosa: nel peggior dei casi domani saremo decimi.*



Se vincono Torino, Lazio e Verona saremo undicesimi, no?


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Se vincono Torino, Lazio e Verona saremo undicesimi, no?



Undicesima è l'Atalanta a 46 punti. Ora siamo settimi, nel caso vincano Torino, Lazio e Verona, il Milan prenderebbe il posto degli scaligeri alla decima piazza. Ti trovi?


----------



## O Animal (26 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Undicesima è l'Atalanta a 46 punti. Ora siamo settimi, nel caso vincano Torino, Lazio e Verona, il Milan prenderebbe il posto degli scaligeri alla decima piazza. Ti trovi?



Trovato


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2014)

l'europa è praticamente impossibile ora, il parma ha un campionato (a parte la sfida col torino) di squadre materasso ora, andranno in europa sicuramente o loro o torino, noi non lo meritiamo e una qualificazione in europa rischia di cancellare i problemi

come quest'anno, la partita decisiva della stagione, quella col psv l'abbiamo vinta, permettendo ai vertici di fare manovre sconsiderate, uscendo secondo me avremmo fatto una stagione migliore


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Trovato


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2014)

si sapeva che avremmo dovuto vincerle tutte...


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2014)

Eh ragazzi, io ve lo dicevo che non aver vinto contro Parma e Torino in casa sarebbe pesato come un macigno. Ora sei obbligato a vincere le ultime tre, derby compreso. E' durissima e si sapeva. Se il Parma domani vince va a +3, che di fatto è un +4. 

Ma i ducali se lo meritano, hanno fatto una stagione migliore della nostra ed è giusto vadano loro in Europa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eh ragazzi, io ve lo dicevo che non aver vinto contro Parma e Torino in casa sarebbe pesato come un macigno. Ora sei obbligato a vincere le ultime tre, derby compreso. E' durissima e si sapeva. Se il Parma domani vince va a +3, che di fatto è un +4.
> 
> Ma i ducali se lo meritano, hanno fatto una stagione migliore della nostra ed è giusto vadano loro in Europa.



anche torino e verona meritano molto più di noi l'europa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Aprile 2014)

Il quinto posto è definitivamente andato.


----------



## peppe75 (29 Aprile 2014)

Io non dico ancora niente...pensiamo partita dopo partita, è ovvio che se perdiamo il discorso è concluso...ma ci sono ancora tre partite...aspettiamo a pronunciarci in maniera definitiva...


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Aprile 2014)

SE e dico SE dovessimo fare 9 punti ci andiamo noi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> SE e dico SE dovessimo fare 9 punti ci andiamo noi.



Milan-Sassuolo è stata già regalata a Squinzi.


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Milan-Sassuolo è stata già regalata a Squinzi.



Non credo sai, giochiamo in casa, si fosse giocata a Sassuolo potrei capire, ma è l'ultima partita in casa dubito che facciano una vaccata del genere.


----------



## Denni90 (29 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Non credo sai, giochiamo in casa, si fosse giocata a Sassuolo potrei capire, ma è l'ultima partita in casa dubito che facciano una vaccata del genere.



soprattt dopo il 4-3 dell andata...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Non credo sai, giochiamo in casa, si fosse giocata a Sassuolo potrei capire, ma è l'ultima partita in casa dubito che facciano una vaccata del genere.



Fidati, puoi giocarti anche la macchina sulla vittoria del Sassuolo. Troppa l'amicizia tra Galliani e Squinzi, il Milan non spedirà mai il Sassuolo in B. A questo aggiungi che il sesto posto non vogliono farlo...


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Aprile 2014)

Considera però che il Sassuolo ha buone possibilità di arrivare all'ultima giornata già salvo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Aprile 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Considera però che il Sassuolo ha buone possibilità di arrivare all'ultima giornata già salvo.



Ah vabbè, ovviamente la premessa è che all'ultima giornata il Sassuolo si giochi la salvezza


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2014)

Arrivare sesti vuol dire fare il preliminare di Europa League a luglio, radunarsi a giugno e saltare la Guiness Cup estiva (che assicura introiti). 
Non c'è da sorprendersi se il Milan arriverà settimo magari per punto...


----------

